# AROA Sponsored AED program



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Yall-

Wanted to let you know that the Arkansas River Outfitters Association (AROA) has contributed 9 AED's for placement along the Arkansas River. These units will be located at existing backboard sites and will be maintained by AHRA. Hopefully, there will be no need for these devices. But the units will not be locked and will be available for use by anyone. So please take advantage of this safety device if necessary. 

Because the units will not be locked, we hope that our fellow boating community can help to ensure the security of these valuable devices. If units get stolen, they will likely not be replaced. 

AROA is dedicated to promoting safety on the Arkansas River. Help us to ensure the longevity of this program. Any questions or concerns can be directed to AHRA.

Thanks


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for this! I have thought for year that it would be great to have one to carry with me on trips but the cost vs potential for use never seemed reasonable to me but this is great that you guys are offering this up to the boating community as a whole and I hope the honor system is enough to keep this going.

Thanks again!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks. Do you know if it was decided to put 8 or 9 of them out, and can you give a list of locations so we all know where they are if the shit hits the fan?


----------



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

Yo Logan-
We currently have 8 of them. One more is supposedly being donated, but we do not have it yet. Actual locations are still being sorted out, but they should be deployed this weekend. AHRA should have the master list of locations. Currently looking at 3 in Brown's, 3 in the Gorge, 2 in Parkdale, and possibly 1 in the numbers.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

_Got an update from Bob Hamel last night, here it is_:

In an effort to improve the safety, and boater experience for all users on the Arkansas, the Arkansas River Outfitters Association (AROA) has rented 8 AEDs to be placed on the river. AHRA has agreed to manage the deployment and maintenance of the AEDs through the summer. This is a trial program this year, but we hope that it is successful and that we can continue it for years to come. We believe the Arkansas to be the only river that something like this is taking place.
The AEDs will be placed at prioritized locations, at the existing AHRA backboard locations in Brown’s Canyon, Big Horn Canyon and the Royal Gorge. The AEDs will be in place Memorial Day through Labor Day Weekend. The AEDs will be in a yellow pelican box, along with a CPR mask, trauma sheers, an abdominal trauma pad to help to dry the patient, and a razor. The only exception to this is that the Big Horn Pelican box will be painted a more discreet color to help improve security.
The placements of the AEDs were based on discussions with the AROA board and AHRA. There will be 4 upstream and 4 downstream. All will be at the pre-existing backboard locations. 

*Brown’s Canyon* (all on the river left)
Pinball(Pink Panther)
Zoomflume
Widow Maker
Seidel’s Suckhole

*Big Horn Canyon*
Spikebuck (river right)

*The Royal Gorge* (all on the river left)
Sunshine
Sledge
Wallslammer

During an emergency, the swimmer will be rescued to the closest shore and CPR should be initiated at the closest flat surface to the recovery site. The AED and backboard should be brought to the patient. For the best chance of survival, EMS should be brought to the patient as well. This is true regardless of side of the river or the section of river. Studies show that continuous, uninterrupted CPR is the patients best chance for survival. The patient may enter a shockable rhythm during the course of CPR, but the AED will recognize that and deliver the shock when appropriate. What is important is that the patient gets the best CPR before the AED gets there, and that the heart is "ready with oxygen" before it receives the shock. Moving the patient during attempted CPR will result in less effective CPR, which will decrease the patient’s chance of survival.
AROA will rely on the watchfulness of all river users to ensure the security of these pelican boxes, and AEDs. Please inform your guides of the program, and implore them to help keep the boxes in place. Thank you for your help in this.
If you have any questions about the program, please feel free to contact the AROA board.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I think this is great, but I have to wonder why there are 3 of them placed in the Gorge but none at Pine Creek/Numbers.....


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

lmyers said:


> I think this is great, but I have to wonder why there are 3 of them placed in the Gorge but none at Pine Creek/Numbers.....


Logan & Brandon,

As always, thanks to y'all for getting great info out. Hopefully these will never be used and if they are, will save a life! And thanks to the AROA for putting the time and $$ into this addition to the backboard network on the Ark.

As for your question, Logan, I guess you'll need to contact the AROA Board unless someone else wants to. I presume it's because, despite the more challenging water, there's so much less commercial traffic up there than on the other reaches.

SYOTR,

-AH


----------



## luckyluke (Aug 27, 2004)

Andy et al.

I am on the AROA board and will speak to the issue. You are correct that the reason the units will be deployed is where the most commercial traffic runs the river. AROA stands for Arkansas River Outfitters Association for those that aren't familiar and our organization, our main objective (in this service) is to look out for the commercial client. We have left these unlocked and available for anyone to use in the event of an accident. 
The commercial traffic and history of accidents in the Gorge far pass the commercial traffic and historical accidents at Pine Creek (look at the ration numbers). Unfortunately this is a numbers game, and we can only hope that if there is some accident that one of our units would be nearby. I think we all dread the thought of deploying units in the wrong location. We hope they never get used, but if needed we hope they are close enough for use.


----------

